# funny baby pigeon



## vondutch (Jun 26, 2005)

well i was feeding my flock and then i noticed a baby pij. It was quite tame. Anyhows, it was whistling. i thought it was funny at first but could it b an injury or sumfin?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Vondutch, 

What you are describing, this "whistling" is most likely normal. Young pigeons are called "squeakers' and the sound they make is like a whistle or squeak. Of course some are louder than others, or higher pitched, all a little bit different but I think this is a normal sound you are hearing


----------

